

Best online Stanford course - buddhika
http://cm.dce.harvard.edu/2011/02/23228/L01/seg1/index_FlashSingleHighBandwidth.shtml
Tolkien as Translator
*) The Lord of the Rings and Linguistic Anthropology
======
thirsteh
harvard.edu -- but maybe you mean the online classes that Stanford Engineering
recently popularized?

~~~
chmielewski
Without explanation from submitter, I would imagine that he is drawing
attention to the fact that harvard.edu offers similar classes and (tounge in
cheek) their classes are superior to Stanford's. Much like an old MIT hack
(read prank) where <http://www.mitrejects.com> would redirect to Caltech's
homepage whereby Caltech then did the same, with
<http://www.caltechrejects.com> redirecting to the MIT homepage. Mostly it
appears our submitter is drawing attention to the fact that he's a Tolkein
fanatic.

~~~
rfvtgb
Also <http://stanfordrejects.com>.

